# Ars antiqua vs Ars nova, than what about Ars subtilator? medieval classical post



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ars antiqua vs Ars nova, than what about Ars subtilior? medieval classical post*

''early medieval'' or late ''medieval period''

So there is something like *ars antiqua*: hildegard von Bingen, perotin
there are* ars nova *guillaume de Machaut and fransceco Landini

Than there is the bizzare *ars subtilior *mouvement this last very briefly
mysteriously...eventually we arrived at franco-flemish school could we agree 
this is early renaissance.

Im starting to like this foggy perriod art subtilior... 
i order codex chantilly on musique d'abbord...wow
and solage and Machaut.

For the debate i state in the title well i think late medieval music was more complex
than let's says perotin or Bingen i have no doupt but Solage and other in this movement make ars nova
look like ars antiqua in comparaison.

:tiphat: have a nice day

I would like to thanks mister Normand bates on TC for giving me hints on sutch an inspiring perriod, im trill


----------

